# Sweet shotgun!



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

neat video.

http://fieldandstream.blogs.com/gunnut/2008/03/the-worlds-larg.html


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's terrifying, but very interesting to watch in slow motion. Is this used often? It certainly isn't a new idea. Any Civil War historian can tell you the horrors of grapeshot.


----------

